# was haltet ihr von Need for Speed: Rivals?



## Mark728 (9. November 2014)

hi, möchte Need for Speed: Rivals holen.
jetzt hab ich aber die schlechten Bewertungen bei Amazon gelesen.


Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Need for Speed: Rivals - [PC]


hier wird oft erwähnt das nur 30 frames möglich sind und die meisten Controller nicht unterstützt werden.


Wisst ihr zufällig ob EA da mittlerweile was gepatched hat?
Falls da mittlerweile was gepached wurde, ist das Spiel zu empfehlen?


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (9. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPch6X-wsgg
Ich wünsche viel Vergnügen. Das Spiel soll nicht so dufte sein.


----------



## Mark728 (9. November 2014)

das video ist fast 1 jahr alt aber ich glaube das selbst patches das spiel nicht mehr gut machen.
da sollte ich ein anderes rennspiel nehmen. 

rennen auf öffentlichen straßen wo man es mit der polizei zu tun bekommt sind mir wichtig.
könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

Also, ich selber fand NFS - HotPursuit an sich ganz gut - hab es zudem für wenig Geld bei nem Steam-Sale gekauft. Für "Vollpreis" wäre es mir vlt. zu wenig gewesen, aber ich hab damit schon Spaß gehabt. Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit on Steam  und der "Metascore" ist an sich gut, auch wenn man so einen  Score immer kritisch sehen sollte.


----------



## Mark728 (9. November 2014)

das hatte ich jetzt auch schon ins Augen gefasst. HotPursuit 2010 war wohl das letzte gute need for speed.
alles was nach 2010 von der need for speed serie kam scheint nicht gut zu sein.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (9. November 2014)

Ich wollte auch eigentlich auf die Frage "ist das Spiel zu empfehlen?" hinaus . Was es mit aktuellen Patches auf sich hat kann ich gar nicht sagen. Wollte dir das Spiel an sich abraten


----------



## xSonic (24. November 2014)

Für mich war eigentlich nur noch NFS Underground 2 ein richtig guter Renntitel.


----------

